# endo or internal medicine



## gelf (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm strongly considering changing doctors. i've been seeing an endo but we are feeling like he is not listening to me about my symptoms as well as he should. i could switch to another endo, but i won't get in until april. i might get in with an internal medicine doctor sooner at the other clinic available on my health plan, but i'm not certain that i'll get the treatment and respect i deserve.

any opinions?

gelf


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Can you call the clinic and ask if any of their internal medicine doctors specialize in thyroid disorders? That might be your best bet.

People here (on these boards) seem to have mixed experiences with endocrinologists. Personally, I've never seen one. My internal medicine doc has told me that she can manage my thyroid care, but since I'm still seeing an ENT and a radiation oncologist, I'll continue to leave it to them.


----------



## gelf (Jun 20, 2011)

thank you, octavia.

i've talked with one of the nurses in internal medicine and they are trying to work me in. she seemed to understand my concerns and acted like it was not problem other than getting it scheduled. i'm to get my bloodwork done this week though, which would expedite that appt when it occurs. they are looking at next week or the week after, so it'll work.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

gelf said:


> thank you, octavia.
> 
> i've talked with one of the nurses in internal medicine and they are trying to work me in. she seemed to understand my concerns and acted like it was not problem other than getting it scheduled. i'm to get my bloodwork done this week though, which would expedite that appt when it occurs. they are looking at next week or the week after, so it'll work.


Good for you. I have seen a rheumatologist for years. She manages my thyroid replacement expertly!

Do let us know.


----------



## gelf (Jun 20, 2011)

i just got off the phone with her nurse and I have an appt next Wednesday afternoon.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

gelf said:


> i just got off the phone with her nurse and I have an appt next Wednesday afternoon.


Yay!! I am doing flip flops on your behalf. That was "FAST!" Good sign.


----------



## artms (Jul 23, 2011)

Good for you. It would be great if the nurse could give you some input about this Dr. Would this Dr listen to you and treat you by symptoms and labs such a FT4 and FT3 besides TSH? That's what I'm going to do from now on..call ahead and screen for a Dr that shares my idea of treatment for me. Good luck!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

gelf said:


> i just got off the phone with her nurse and I have an appt next Wednesday afternoon.


Excellent work! Keep us posted!


----------



## gelf (Jun 20, 2011)

saw the internal med doctor yesterday. and of course my blood work results had not been released yet. i did double check this morning and they had been sent out yesterday (both to me and this new dr) so I'll be able to check them when they come in. hopefully today or tomorrow. she seems pretty reasonable so far....fingers crossed


----------



## scottyg354 (Jun 13, 2011)

gelf said:


> saw the internal med doctor yesterday. and of course my blood work results had not been released yet. i did double check this morning and they had been sent out yesterday (both to me and this new dr) so I'll be able to check them when they come in. hopefully today or tomorrow. she seems pretty reasonable so far....fingers crossed


I've been seeing an Internal Medicine doc for my thyroid and he has been good. From my experience almost every specialist I have seen with the exception of the Nutrionist I recently started seeing have been idiots.

Went to a GI doc because I was having (and still am) so pretty bad GI issues. He did the colonoscopy found one poly and let it at that, did even listen to my symptoms or anythings. My Internist has been helping me out with this, agreeing to run tests after my thyroid is adjusted. We are having a hard time getting my labs in order, we are going to try some T3 and see how that works, if that doesn't work then we are going to see if I have some sort of malabsorption problem.

I have heard horror stories about endo's in my area so I am avoiding that route all together.

You want a doc that will listen to you and work with you, not somone who is going to treat you like an ass and not ever hear you out. That's the first thing I look for in a doctor.


----------



## artms (Jul 23, 2011)

I fired my Endo yesterday..but politely. Just told her we disagree on diagnostic tools and don't share treatment goals and that I need to find a Dr I can partner with. She thanked me for letting her know and wished me luck. At least I know to screen better for a Drs method of treatment before making an appt.Thanks to these boards I am so better informed and actually feel "well" now.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

It's important to find "the right fit."

That said, I went through about 5 endocrinologists before I met up with the one I've had for the past 3 years. Very collaborative relationship.

I know a lot of you have excellent doctors, but my feeling is that endocrinologists have specialized training beyong being certified in internal medicine. They keep up with what goes on in their field. An internist who isn't board certified in a specialty will have a hard time keeping up.


----------

